# Anyone willing to ship a bag of Scott's Disease-Ex up north?



## WitheringHeights (Sep 8, 2020)

Hey all;

I renovated my lawn last summer with new topsoil and supposedly good-quality sod, installed an irrigation system and basically followed all the steps needed; the lawn seemed to do pretty good last year, but there was also a lot of dead grass intermixed with the green stuff. I chalked it up to not enough water and seed stalks shedding or something. Same issue this year - bi-weekly watering, lots of sun exposure, no insects or any other concerns, soil test says PH of 6.5, no other issues. I live near Vancouver, BC on the west coast, so I used to make lots of cross-border trips and often picked up Milorganite to throw down every few months. The grass was looking better this spring, but the relatively hot summer ended up with more dead grass intermixed with healthy stuff - and I mean dead, not dormant - it pulls out with no effort. Upon closer inspection, it looks like I have leaf spot disease - lots of the living grass and all of the dead stuff has those lesions on the blades, with a light colored center.

Anyway, it's crazy hard to find fungicides in Canada - most of the stuff that I've found (from Bayer, BASF, etc) are all for commercial purposes, and even stuff like Scott's Disease-Ex isn't available up here. With the border closed to traffic, I can't get across to buy some and retailers like HD, Lowes, even Amazon.com won't ship up here. Is there anyone here that would be willing to send a bag of Disease-Ex up north? I'll cover all costs and even throw in $20 for your troubles!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Scotts disease ex is active ingredient azoxystrobin. If your going to go to the expense of having a bag shipped here why not just buy liquid which will probably last you years? You can get from here.

By the way your grass also looks a bit under fertilized. I'd try giving it some nitrogen.

Edit - I see @g-man beat me too it in directing you where to look. :thumbup:


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Check the Marketplace forum, there is always someone splitting up azoxystrobin there, I'm sure they would ship it to you. 32 oz of liquid is equivalent to many bags of disease-x and much easier to ship.

This one for example

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=18410


----------

